# Where to find good economical pigeon grit?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Seeking great grit without excessive shipping. Love the Versele-Laga but shipping has increased so much i am thinking about buying grit locally and adding anise powder. Any suggestions? Not sure if local feed stores have pigeon grit. Can pigeons eat chicken grit? Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The oyster shell they package for chickens, most of it is too big for pigeons, so I would think the grit would be too. I use KayTee Bay-Mor Hi-Cal Red Pigeon Grit. I have gotten it from different places. My True Value used to carry it, then when they didn't, they would order it for me. Not sure if they will now as they just changed over to Ace Hardware. Don't think you will find both good and economic though.

cwebster, I wouldn't get grit through the mail with shopping charges. Get on the computer and find out who somewhere near you sells pigeon feed. They must also have grit. If not, then should be able to order a good pigeon grit. I love the Bay-Mor, and it also has the anise in it. Love the smell!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thank you. Our local feed store has pigeon grit but it doesnt have the anise. Can we add anise powder to it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would check what is in the grit first. But I don't see why not. See what other minerals it contains.
This is what is in Kaytee Bay-mor Hi-cal red:
Ingredients: Calcium Carbonate, Granite Grit, Oyster Shell, Salt, Charcoal, Anise Oil, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Copper Oxide, Iron Oxide, Calcium Iodate, and Cobalt Carbonate..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am looking for local good grit and will look for the ingredients you listed. Thanks Jay3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't forget to ask if they can order it. Depending on what brands they do order from, they may be able to get it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Havent found it locally...just online so far. 
https://www.gotpetsupplies.com/prod...MI0M6Z9qX33QIVA5yzCh1d2QAyEAQYBSABEgKx4vD_BwE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would call around in your area where they sell pigeon feed and see what they have for grit. Some places just sell the larger chicken grit which really isn't any good for pigeons. But maybe they can order some kind of grit for you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, will do as you recommend. Right now its tough because i broke my big toe badly so its hard to get around. So hope i can find just the right grit soon. Cannot drive so will have to get a ride to a feed store ir order online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh you poor thing! I broke mine once in 3 places. Pain! And took a long time to heal. I hope you heal quickly. Hope you can get a ride so you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have bought two local grits from feed stores...both say they cant order anything different. Both are by Winners Cup. One is gray grit and they wont eat it. The other is red grit but has calcium carbonate and the pieces are kind of large so they turned up their noses to it too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What kind have you used before. They only take it when they need it.
I use Kaytee Baymor Red Hi-Cal Pigeon grit. Mine love it. I had a bag given to me by a girl who had rescued a pigeon years ago. When we met her to take the pigeon, she was kind enough to give us the bag of grit. Nice, and smells great. So I have always bought the same kind. Lucky in that a grain place near us used to carry it. Now they will still order it for us. I also mix in some York calcium chips for poultry. They like both. Maybe you can find some where you are.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I finally managed to find a place that has grit, and it should arrive in a few days. How much should I give the birds (the flock is about 12 birds)? Should I mix it in their food, or spread it separately? Should I give them grit every day? Is it okay to give grit when the birds are feeding squabs?

This is the only grit they had:
https://en.tiendanimal.es/kiki-supergrit-oyster-p-356.html

They also have this product, but I wasn't sure if it is grit exactly.
https://en.tiendanimal.es/kiki-mineral-forte-mineral-supplement-p-357.html

For some reason just clicking on the links won't work (it gives this website url). It will work when right-clicking on the link and opening it in a new tab.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The grit in a jar for parakeets and such will do them no good. It's tiny and made for small birds. Pigeons need a larger grit. But it really isn't necessary to provide them with that. They are feral and will pick up their own. Different if it were for pigeons and were a Hi calcium grit. That would add calcium to their diet.
The second link isn't grit, and it has also been discontinued.
If you ever do find pigeon grit, don't mix it into their food. Just scatter it down for them to pick up as they would in nature, or at least put it in a separate bowl and they will take it when they need it.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

That's too bad, seems like a waste. And the shop gave me the runaround until I finally got it. While it may not be effective as grit, it does supposed to have calcium--it says on the box: "source of calcium and minerals" (translated from Spanish. Also there's a +Ca sign). It also says it's for all birds and that it will help making the egg shells stronger, so maybe it can be useful if only for the calcium alone?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's so tiny that they will more than likely ignore it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

These are the kind our pigeons liked.
https://www.versele-laga.com/en/producten/colombine-grit-redstone?!animal-category=show-pigeons
http://pigeonbazaar.com/five-star-mineral-grit.aspx
But they wont eat the Winners Cup gray or Winners cup red i bought locally. Am mixing it with the tiny bit of five star i had left hoping they will transition. Spoiled birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The mineral grit is like the Mineral Grit Bucket that I get from VitaKing. Yes, they would have loved that. Mine do. I just put that out now and then as kind of a treat for them. They will gobble it up. They are spoiled. That has lots more in it than just grit and that's why they like it so much. But just regular grit is what they need for grinding their seed. They may also miss the anise in it. They don't gobble regular grit like they do the mineral grit. They will just take it when they need it. I wouldn't worry about it. They will take it when needed. You can always order the mineral grit from Vita King and just mix a little in now and then. You can buy it in 11 or 22 lbs. Used to come in buckets, but now get it in bags and the shipping is much more reasonable. I couldn't get it for a long time, as the shipping used to be as much as the grit or more.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon grit*



cwebster said:


> Seeking great grit without excessive shipping. Love the Versele-Laga but shipping has increased so much i am thinking about buying grit locally and adding anise powder. Any suggestions? Not sure if local feed stores have pigeon grit. Can pigeons eat chicken grit? Thanks!


dear cwebster,-I frequent farm supply stores,-coastal farm supply-I found a ground oyster shells which I introduced with ground granite and probotics--they like it.-some products were quite large and I willnot offer that..chocking hazard,--I will not offer whole corn either,sincerely james waller


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

James, i avoid whole corn too. Will try some farm supply stores because they just dont seem to like the gray or ref Wonners Choice grit.


----------

